# Transporting painted cabinets without sticking



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey guys, I've got to transport 12 huge cabinet doors in my truck. It's hot and I can't risk them sticking. They are dry for about a day. Any suggestions? 6ft X 3ft.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Let them dry longer? 
Depends on what material you shot them in. Some guys transport them on edge so they aren't laying on each other. I usually let them dry as long as possible then layer moving blankets or clean drops between them. Excel turned us into the cling wrap that movers use. Comes in 2' wide rolls.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

What material are they coated with? If it's a waterborne, 1 day seems awfully soon.

We often use sheets of expanded polystyrene insulation board (often called "bead board" around here) between freshly painted doors. Clean quilted moving blankets also work.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

If you can't wait for them to dry any longer, are you able to at least transport them 1 or 2 at a time?

You could take a cue from the glass installers, and build an upside-down "V" out of 2x4s for the back of your truck. Most of the weight would be on the edge, as Damon suggested.

You would end up with a temporary frame in your truck bed that would look something like this: ^


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Wax paper, 

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Wax paper or rosin paper (usually on hand for me) large roll. Wrap em like little presents. Il talking about the floor type that is a bit thicker.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have cheap fleece blankets and rolls of foam sheets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

cardwizzard said:


> Wax paper,
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app



Where would I buy wax paper tomorrow? Home Depot only sells online.


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Get Roslin paper at HD,menards or sherwin.


----------



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

Surreal Painting said:


> Wax paper or rosin paper (usually on hand for me) large roll. Wrap em like little presents. Il talking about the floor type that is a bit thicker.


Where would one buy some industrial wax paper?


----------



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

Surreal Painting said:


> Get Roslin paper at HD,menards or sherwin.


Thanks!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Moving blankets.


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

wax paper hands down, you can grab it at any grocery store


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

straight_lines said:


> Moving blankets.





alan said:


> wax paper hands down, you can grab it at any grocery store


How about both?

(The orthodox way, with wax paper wrapped as first layer...)


----------

